# how long before you showed?



## busysmurf (Feb 16, 2012)

3 months after I started. I'm really glad there's only 2 pictures in existence of that day! I wish I could forget it, LOL. Don't be in a hurry to show, I'd wait until you feel you've got a good foundation established
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Born2Ride (Apr 13, 2011)

Im assuming your show didn't go so well lol?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Opus (Jan 3, 2011)

I took 2 lessons a week for about 7 weeks in college before going to my first show. My trainer at college then put me on the IHSA huntseat team in the Walk-Trot class. IIRC, I placed fourth at my first show, then fifth at the next. There were about 12 girls in both classes.

I did my first non-IHSA show in the spring of that same year, in a walk-trot-canter class, and got second. (Losing to a 12-year-old. Not that I'm bitter, 13 years later.)

Honestly, there's so many lower level classes now, you could pretty much show dressage, 'jumpers' (ground poles) or huntseat with only a month or two of steady instruction. Of course, this all depends on you, your trainer and the classes offered locally.


----------



## Born2Ride (Apr 13, 2011)

Ok thanks for the information, I will be taking lessons once a week, and am hoping to be getting a horse soon to pratice on at home in between lessons.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## busysmurf (Feb 16, 2012)

Born2Ride said:


> Im assuming your show didn't go so well lol?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Granted, I was 7 but i was trying to ride a horse that had only done huntseat, western. needless to say sitting trot was not addressed in my weekly lessons. Calling me a pogo stick would've been an understatement, LOL
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Born2Ride (Apr 13, 2011)

Ahh, yeah that doesn't sound to great haha. Im use to sitting the trot since I've only rode western.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## busysmurf (Feb 16, 2012)

No one ever told me how to move with the horse. My instructor always screamed at me to sit up straight and still, she failed to mention I could move my hips to stay in rhythm w/ the horse. WOULD'VE BEEN GOOD INFORMATION TO KNOW AHEAD OF TIME!! LOL
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Born2Ride (Apr 13, 2011)

Lol, I know its strange but im better at sitting the trot instead of the canter. Apparently everybody tells me the canter should be easier to sit, then again my mare had a nice wp jog if you made her get into (nobody else could get her to slow down her trot for them). But a really rough canter, and she would constantly throw me off balance.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LostDragonflyWings (Feb 1, 2012)

I don't remember exactly how long it was before my first show, but my first show was only walk/trot (shortly after that I learned to canter).

Switched barns and trainers, a year or two later I did flat classes (w/t/c), crossrails, and verticles. Those were just schooling shows, then I did one event... and now... a few years later again, I am getting back into eventing.

I agree that you should establish a good foundation first, then consider showing. Schooling shows are a lot of fun if you can find some near you! While you should have a certain amount of experience prior to entering the show ring, you don't have to be able to jump 3 feet perfectly before you go. Flat classes are fun, and any experience you can get will help out down the road when you move up levels and difficulty.

I didn't show on a regular basis, but my pony and I almost always placed at the schooling shows. My horse has only shown I believe 3 times... twice at the schooling shows and one event.

It is a hard mindset at first, but go with the intent to do your best, for your horse to do his/her best, and to have fun. Show them what you've got and hopefully the ribbons follow. Just because you don't place doesn't mean you didn't perform well..... it just means it is time to go home, practice some more, and return next show to kick some butt! :wink:


----------



## Born2Ride (Apr 13, 2011)

Thanks lostdragonflywings, this is going to sound silly but how do you know if its a "schooling show"? The person im going to get lessons from works out of barn that hosts shows every year (we know the owner of the barn which is how we inquired the instructor). But they just have a few different english pleasure classes. Would you just consider that a low level open show? Because there's another stable, which I was also considering lessons from (but there farther away) who says they have schooling shows, what's the difference between schooling and just a normal open show?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LostDragonflyWings (Feb 1, 2012)

Born2Ride said:


> Thanks lostdragonflywings, this is going to sound silly but how do you know if its a "schooling show"? The person im going to get lessons from works out of barn that hosts shows every year (we know the owner of the barn which is how we inquired the instructor). But they just have a few different english pleasure classes. Would you just consider that a low level open show? Because there's another stable, which I was also considering lessons from (but there farther away) who says they have schooling shows, what's the difference between schooling and just a normal open show?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Unfortunately, I do not have that much show experience or knowledge of the bigger shows, so can't really answer your question. The schooling shows I went to called themselves a schooling show, and I know that there are circut shows which I would imagine are more of a "big deal".

I hope somebody else can answer your question, as it would be interesting to know.


----------



## Born2Ride (Apr 13, 2011)

Yeah im very curious, since its kind of confusing lol. Most the shows I know about are just called open shows, the first one to say there show was a schooling show was this other lesson/boarding facility.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Born2Ride said:


> Lol, I know its strange but im better at sitting the trot instead of the canter.



Same!!!


I've only shown once.. and it wasn't even my show. I went in with a little girl so she wasn't nervous. I pulled 5th out of a class of I think 12? Not sure. She got 6th 

But I plan on showing my horse in a few years.


----------



## Born2Ride (Apr 13, 2011)

Everybody says rock with the horse, for some reason I always got lunged forward. My 20yr.old arabian was trying to catch up with my moms pony on trail and she was going right threw my hands and basically took off in a fast canter. The horn jabbed me in the stomach and I almost threw up, so im kind of afraid if I ride english there wont be a horn to keep me from just tipping off the horse ****. Ugghhh my family would love to youtube that embarrassment.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Born2Ride said:


> so im kind of afraid if I ride english there wont be a horn to keep me from just tipping off the horse ****. Ugghhh my family would love to youtube that embarrassment.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I had the same fear, so I rode in an Aussie for a long while until my seat was great enough to survive in a dressage saddle. 

You'll be fine


----------



## Born2Ride (Apr 13, 2011)

Im sure I will be, the instructor has never had a student fall off on her time, and id hate to be the first lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 4HCountryGirl (Aug 31, 2011)

4 years! Lol!!


----------



## Jumper12 (Feb 2, 2012)

It was a few years definitely before i was showing after i started to take lessons, i was riding school horses and we werent allowed to show them.


----------



## Born2Ride (Apr 13, 2011)

Jumper12 said:


> It was a few years definitely before i was showing after i started to take lessons, i was riding school horses and we werent allowed to show them.


Aww that kind of sucks, which is why i would want to lease or own my own horse so i can show it and gain experience.


----------



## countercanter (May 18, 2011)

I think I took lessons for about 3 years before I went to my first show. It is really important to have a good foundation and be comfortable with anything they are going to ask of you in the show ring. Don't be in a rush to show. Besides, you will have more fun if you are confident with yourself and the horse you are riding.


----------



## Born2Ride (Apr 13, 2011)

countercanter said:


> I think I took lessons for about 3 years before I went to my first show. It is really important to have a good foundation and be comfortable with anything they are going to ask of you in the show ring. Don't be in a rush to show. Besides, you will have more fun if you are confident with yourself and the horse you are riding.


Im not sure what you mean be comfortable with whatever they ask you to do? Our local shows are simple w/t or w/t/c. Nothing major or to fancy. I'll be riding on the flat, I have shown wp a few years ago and it was pretty easy going. Im sure it will take me some time to be able to show english tho, since im afraid I wont post on the correct diagonal, and I was told your not allowed to look down at the horses shoulder when your showing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Opus (Jan 3, 2011)

Just to clarify:

Schooling shows are basically 'local' or unrated shows. They're called schooling shows because they're more laid back and they're great places for green riders and green horses to get show experience. (At least in the hunter/jumper shows.) These shows also have lots of lower classes -- leadline, walk only classes, W-T classes, ground poles, cross rails, and usually fences don't go over 3' in height. There will still be some intermediate/advanced classes, but they don't fill up like the lower level classes do. At least not around here. 

That being said, I *think* open shows are mixed shows, no? Where they have Western, English, Halter classes? I would think even some of these would be considered schooling shows. I would ask your instructor about these shows and what all they entail. If they are mixed disciplines, you might not have as many (if any) beginner classes to choose from. You should go to a show and watch the classes you'd be interested in showing in. 

I posted this over a year ago about the C-B-A/AA ratings in H/J shows. It could explain more, but it's a rough guide:



Opus said:


> This isn't the do-all, end-all guideline, but roughly:
> 
> *C Shows:* Local barn shows, also called schooling shows. No points earned (unless it's for the hosting barn), but there is a judge, places given, etc. Turn out for horse and rider tends to be more relaxed. Colors are mixed, you'll see some half chaps with paddock boots, maybe some bright schooling helmets. You'll even see riders show in polo shirts only and no jackets. Entry fees/grounds fees/class fees are very reasonable.
> 
> ...


----------



## Born2Ride (Apr 13, 2011)

Opus said:


> Just to clarify:
> 
> Schooling shows are basically 'local' or unrated shows. They're called schooling shows because they're more laid back and they're great places for green riders and green horses to get show experience. (At least in the hunter/jumper shows.) These shows also have lots of lower classes -- leadline, walk only classes, W-T classes, ground poles, cross rails, and usually fences don't go over 3' in height. There will still be some intermediate/advanced classes, but they don't fill up like the lower level classes do. At least not around here.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info, yes our open shows are mixed. I haven't been to a show in like 2 years, so I plan on just watching a few first. Does your horse have to be registered for B and A/AA shows? Do certain registries host them, or are they just clubs that host these shows?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

If you're talking about since the very first time I rode, a few years.

If you're talking about after consistently taking lessons, about a year. 

I got a few thirds and a fourth (the fourth was actually a better placing because it was against a lot more people than the thirds were). I didn't place at all in one class, probably because I lost my one stirrup for half of it  :lol:.

I love shows, they are so much fun!


----------



## Born2Ride (Apr 13, 2011)

Cinder said:


> If you're talking about since the very first time I rode, a few years.
> 
> If you're talking about after consistently taking lessons, about a year.
> 
> ...


I find it so interesting how everybody differs so much on when they first started showing. I guess your self confidence in your ability to ride is a major factor.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

> I find it so interesting how everybody differs so much on when they first started showing. I guess your self confidence in your ability to ride is a major factor.


That is definitely a huge part of it! Another big factor is finances. Many people would love to show but simply do not have the money.


----------



## Born2Ride (Apr 13, 2011)

Cinder said:


> That is definitely a huge part of it! Another big factor is finances. Many people would love to show but simply do not have the money.


That I can certainly understand, which is why I probably will always just do open shows lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Opus (Jan 3, 2011)

Born2Ride said:


> Does your horse have to be registered for B and A/AA shows? Do certain registries host them, or are they just clubs that host these shows?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


No, your horse doesn't need to be registered within breed registries. With A/AA shows you may want/need to register your horse via one of the big organizations, like USEF. It's more or less a way to track the horse's performance in competitions, points they earn, etc. 

And there *are* all sorts of breed shows, but the ones I'm talking about aren't breed specific at all. In fact, they're open to every single (non-gaited) breed out there. Everything from Drafts to Arabians.

Usually there's smaller hunter/jumper associations you'll see locally, then state associations. And the overall national organizations are USHJA and The United States Equestrian Federation ... Typically, they're all associated with each other. 

It all just depends on your area.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

6 months or less of lessons for my horse, 8 for me (she had time off during a winter, so I kept taking lessons on barn horse). Green horse with no professional training + green self-taught rider combination. :wink: We started show low level dressage last May and progressed to the next level through the summer. I was hoping to do rated show(s) this year (the only problem all rated shows are quite a bit of driving).


----------



## Born2Ride (Apr 13, 2011)

Opus said:


> No, your horse doesn't need to be registered within breed registries. With A/AA shows you may want/need to register your horse via one of the big organizations, like USEF. It's more or less a way to track the horse's performance in competitions, points they earn, etc.
> 
> And there *are* all sorts of breed shows, but the ones I'm talking about aren't breed specific at all. In fact, they're open to every single (non-gaited) breed out there. Everything from Drafts to Arabians.
> 
> ...



Hmm thanks for the link, i'll have to google and see if theres any H/J associations near me. I think it would be really good information to watch some of those shows. That must of been fun kitten val lol, i personally wont be looking at riding green horses for english haha. I'm going to look at an experienced H/J tb, who was used for lessons. Older and experienced is more my style for learning something new on, i thought about trying to use my 4yr.old, but he just needs to much more work (really spooky), and i would probably be to nervous sitting on his back to focus enough on learning something :/


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Lol! I have my mares since they were yearlings, so it is what it is.  I feel more comfortable english than western (even though I started them in western saddle). BTW my qh did a better job at the shows than me (I'm getting too high and can't do much with my nerves). However my paint was not shown because of the reason you just stated: she was not ready and is too nervous horse. So I much rather put a better foundation on her. 

If your horse is spooky I'd just keep working with him until both of you feel confident (and 4 years old is still a baby). If you are nervous the horse (especially the younger one) will feed up on you. 

Good luck! I'm sure you'll start showing successfully, just don't be in a hurry and try when you feel you are ready!


----------



## Born2Ride (Apr 13, 2011)

kitten_Val said:


> Lol! I have my mares since they were yearlings, so it is what it is.  I feel more comfortable english than western (even though I started them in western saddle). BTW my qh did a better job at the shows than me (I'm getting too high and can't do much with my nerves). However my paint was not shown because of the reason you just stated: she was not ready and is too nervous horse. So I much rather put a better foundation on her.
> 
> If your horse is spooky I'd just keep working with him until both of you feel confident (and 4 years old is still a baby). If you are nervous the horse (especially the younger one) will feed up on you.
> 
> Good luck! I'm sure you'll start showing successfully, just don't be in a hurry and try when you feel you are ready!


Yup he's still a baby, and acts like one to lol. I plan on riding an experienced horse so I can keep up with my riding skills while I work with my paint on the ground. He still needs to learn a lot of basic ground training. I've always rode western, and he was started western, but with his age, I have no doubt he will be easy to switch over. the real problem is finding out if he will excell in a english discapline (sp?).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

^^ You won't know until you try!  My qh is ranch-bred but hated all western disciplines I tried with her. Switched to dressage, and she seems to enjoy to show-off in arena. My paint always been a fan of jumping, so I really hope to start her professionally on that.


----------



## Born2Ride (Apr 13, 2011)

kitten_Val said:


> ^^ You won't know until you try!  My qh is ranch-bred but hated all western disciplines I tried with her. Switched to dressage, and she seems to enjoy to show-off in arena. My paint always been a fan of jumping, so I really hope to start her professionally on that.


My only concern is he seems to tend to be lazy lol, and the previous owner was going to use him for barrels.... not sure how she figured he would excell in anything speed related haha. He just has natural slower movement, more like western pleasure. I think his main problem is nobodies really worked with him in awhile. He was bought as a 2yr.old green broke, for a 12yr.old beginner, he spooked and she fell off. Then he was given to the lady I got him from and not long after she got him found out she had cancer in her leg. She hadn't worked with since the end of summer, and the people she got him from threw him out in a pasture with a pony after the girl fell off, and refused to mess with him after the accident. So pretty much he's not had a lot of work done with him, so when u do work with him he has little patience, and can develope an attitude. But overall he's a good boy, and seems to pick up on things quickly.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Born2Ride said:


> My only concern is he seems to tend to be lazy lol


Yep, my qh is too. But not anymore. She knows when we are in ring to work her walk/trot should be forward and energetic, not like "i gonna die next moment" as it used to be. I'd say just try different things with him - he'll let you know what he doesn't like for sure. :wink:


----------



## Born2Ride (Apr 13, 2011)

kitten_Val said:


> Yep, my qh is too. But not anymore. She knows when we are in ring to work her walk/trot should be forward and energetic, not like "i gonna die next moment" as it used to be. I'd say just try different things with him - he'll let you know what he doesn't like for sure. :wink:


Well I had my first lesson tonight, and the instructor certainly pushs you lol. I sadly didn't get a lunge line lesson like she told us I would, and she made me do some trotting. It was scary and exciting at the same time, it was pretty uncomfortable but I started catching on without falling off haha. So I guess it went pretty well.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

